# Exporting from Visio to Excel and then back to Visio



## azrael_hut (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi everybody, here is what I would like to do:
1-Create a Visio 2003 document (be it a flow chart, a brainstorming
template or else)
2-Export that document to a MsExcel file
3-Edit the text strings (e.g. the content of flowchart shapes) in the
MsExcel file
4-Export the MsExcel file back to Visio, thus acknowledging in the
Visio document the changes made via MsExcel

Can someone list the steps I have to follow to complete this job?
In case this issue had already been discussed, could you redirect me
to that thread?

Thanks a lot


----------

